# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Vé máy bay >  Vé máy bay giá rẻ tuần 4 tháng 06/2014 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

[COLOR=#333333]
Tuần vừa qua hết sức sôi động cùng với khuyến mãi của Vietjet, các bạn đã săn được vé nào dành cho kế hoạch du lịch của mình chưa nè?  :Smile:  . Nếu bạn nào chưa săn được thì cũng đừng bùn nhé vì thời gian này chính là thời điểm tung khuyến mãi hàng tháng của chương trình “Khoảnh khắc vàng lần thứ 11” cả nội địa lẫn quốc tế của Vietnam Airlines, đặc biệt giá vé quốc tế chỉ 39$/ khứ hồi đi Singapore, Bangkok, Kuala Lumpur... - đừng bỏ lỡ các bạn nha <3 

Bên cạnh đó là những cập nhật hàng tuần về giá vé tốt của các hãng Vietjet, Jetstar, Vietnam Airlines với hành trình nội địa… hay từ Air Asia với giá 0 VND đi Bangkok, Tiger thì chỉ 35$ để đến với thiên đường mua sắm Singapore - khoảng thời gian này đang trong giai đoạn sales nhé  :Smile:  


*Nội địa

Vietnam Airlines

Tp.HCM - Đà Nẵng. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]

Giờ khởi hành: 20:00, 21:30, 22:30, 11:30, 15:30, 17:40, 18:00, 19:30, 20:20, 20:50, 22:00Giá vé:
Lượt đi: 23/06: 1.820.000 VND  *  24/06, 26/06 --> 29/06: 1.215.000 VND  *  25/06: 1.050.000 VNDLượt về: 23/06 --> 25/06: 1.820.000 VND  *  26/06, 27/06, 29/06: 1.215.000 VND  *  28/06: 1.050.000 VND
Tp.HCM - Đà Lạt. [thời gian bay khoảng 50p - 60p]

Giờ khởi hành: 21:30, 14:20, 15:30, 17:24Giá vé:
Lượt đi: 23/06: 1.380.000 VND  *  24/06 --> 29/06: 1.050.000 VNDLượt về: 23/06 --> 25/06: 1.380.000 VND  *  26/06: 719.000 VND  *  27/06: 1.050.000 VND  *  28/06, 29/06: 1.160.000 VND
Tp.HCM - Phú Quốc. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]

Giờ khởi hành: 20:19, 20:40, 23:50, 24:24, 24:45, 11:19, 13:40, 20:19Giá vé:
Lượt đi: 23/06: 1.655.000 VND  *  24/06, 25/06, 29/06: 1.050.000 VND  *  26/06: 940.000 VND  *  27/06, 28/06: 1.270.000 VNDLượt về: 23/06: 1.490.000 VND  *  24/06, 25/06: 1.380.000 VND  *  26/06, 27/06: 940.000 VND  *  28/06: 1.160.000 VND  *  29/06: 1.655.000 VND

Hà Nội - Tp.HCM. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]

Giờ khởi hành: 20:30, 22:15, 22:40, 23:19, 12:19, 13:30, 14:15, 15:00, 15:30, 16:00, 16:24, 17:00Giá vé:
Lượt đi: 23/06: 2.535.000 VND  *  24/06 --> 29/06: 1.765.000 VNDLượt về: 23/06, 24/06: 2.535.000 VND   *  25/06, 29/06: 1.600.000 VND  *  26/06 --> 28/06: 1.765.000 VND
Hà Nội - Nha Trang.[thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p] 

Giờ khởi hành: 20:15, 23:24, 17:00Giá vé:
Lượt đi: 23/06: 5.120.000 VND  *  24/06: 2.535.000 VND  *  25/06, 26/06: 2.040.000 VND  *  27/06, 29/06: 2.997.000 VND  *  28/06: 4.460.000 VNDLượt về: 23/06, 25/06: 2.535.000 VND  *  24/06, 26/06: 2.997.000 VND  *  27/06: 2.040.000 VND  *  28/06: 1.765.000 VND  *  29/06: 1.600.000 VND 

Huế - Hà Nội. [thời gian bay khoảng 1h - 1h20p]

Giờ khởi hành: 22:00, 14:20, 22:24Giá vé:
Lượt đi: 23/06: 2.150.000 VND  *  24/06 --> 29/06: 1.545.000 VNDLượt về: 23/06: hết vé  *  24/06: 2.150.000 VND  *  25/06, 28/06, 29/06: 1.985.000 VND  *  26/06, 27/06: 2.920.000 VND
Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay



Jetstar

Hà Nội - Tp.HCM. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]

Giờ khởi hành: 18:15, 20:40, 21:50, 9:19, 24:19, 24:55, 14:35, 15:20, 16:20, 20:40Giá vé:
Lượt đi: 23/06, 27/06: 1.400.000 VND  *  24/06, 26/06, 28/06: 1.130.000 VND  *  25/06: 1.030.000 VND  *  29/06: 1.250.000 VNDLượt về: 23/06: 1.710.000 VND  *  24/06, 26/06: 1.130.000 VND  *  25/06: 1.030.000 VND  *  27/06, 29/06: 1.400.000 VND  *  28/06: 1.250.000 VND

Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay


VietJet Air

Tp.HCM - Hà Nội. [thời gian bay khoảng 2h - 2h15p]

Giờ khởi hành: 16:15, 20:15, 11:15Giá vé:
Lượt đi: 23/06: 2,040,000 VND  *  24/06, 26/06: 1,260,000 VND  *  25/06, 27/06, 29/06: 1,410,000 VND  *  28/06: 1,560,000 VNDLượt về: 23/06: 1,720,000 VND  *  24/06, 25/06: 1,410,000 VND  *  26/06 --> 28/06: 1,260,000 VND  *  29/06: 1,140,000 VND

Bạn có thể đăng ký mua vé máy bay tại đại lý bán vé máy bay


*Lưu ý: Tất cả giá vé trên đã bao gồm thuế và các loại phụ phí. Riêng các giá vé của Jetstar và VietJet Air là chưa bao gồm phí hành lý ký gửi. Tùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng.*

----------


## hangnt

*Quốc tế


Air Asia

Đà Nẵng - Kuala Lumpur: 60$


Vé khứ hồi, khi đã bao gồm thuế, phí hành lý và các loại phụ phí giá tốt nhất là: 145$


Tp.HCM - Bangkok : 50 USD


Vé khi đã bao gồm thuế có giá tốt nhất từ: 110 USD/ khứ hồi


Tp.HCM - Kuala Lumpur: 65$


Vé khi đã bao gồm thuế có giá tốt nhất từ: 127 USD/ khứ hồi


Điều kiện:

Thời gian bay: 01/05/2014 - 01/07/2014Vé khuyến mãi nên số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy địnhTùy thuộc vào tình trạng chỗ, giá vé cao hơn có thể được áp dụng


>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

** LƯU Ý QUAN TRỌNG



Tất cả các thông tin về giá vé trên được cập nhật cho khoảng thời gian từ 16/06 - 22/06/2014Didau cập nhật giá vé cho một khoảng thời gian nhất định. Vào thời điểm mà Didau kiểm tra, chúng mình tìm thấy được giá vé đó nhưng giá có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm đặt giữ chỗ và xuất vé.Giá vé khuyến mãi thì số lượng chỉ có hạn trên một số chuyến bay mà hãng quy định.Đối với giá vé Aia Aisa, Tiger Airways, Cebu Pacific là hàng không giá rẻ. Giá vé cập nhật là giá đã bao gồm: phí hành lý 15kg cho chặng bay khứ hồi và phí giao dịch trực tuyến của hãng.
*

----------


## fairtourshn

Tháng 7 này có đợt vé rẻ nào chưa bạn?

----------


## tanphivan2

cao thủ nào mà ngồi thống kê giá vé máy bay từng tuần ghê vậy.tháng 8 này có không bạn

----------


## tacungbay

Giá cũng khá rẻ, giá này có thay đổi theo thời gian hok bạn, hay lúc nào cũng là giá này

----------


## hangnt

> Giá cũng khá rẻ, giá này có thay đổi theo thời gian hok bạn, hay lúc nào cũng là giá này


Giá này là lâu rồi bạn ạ giá máy bay hay thay đổi lắm nên giá nhiều khi không cố định

----------


## TrinhHong

_Vé máy bay giá chỉ từ 105k
_Phòng vé Greencanal Việt Nam gửi tới quý khách hàng bảng giá vé rẻ trong Chương trình CUỐI TUẦN SIÊU KHUYẾN MẠI bao gồm các chặng sau:
Quốc nội:Đà Nẵng - Hà Nội :  270k

Tp. Hồ Chí Minh - Chu Lai : 250k
Buôn Ma Thuột - Thanh Hóa : 350k
Tp. Hồ Chí Minh - Tuy Hòa : 350k
Đồng Hới - Tp. Hồ Chí Minh : 350k 
Quốc ngoại:
Tp. Hồ Chí Minh - Bangkok : 300k
Hà Nội - Hồng Kông : 650k
Ngoài ra, còn rất nhiều gói khuyến mại trong các tháng 5, 6, 7, 8, 9 với giá chỉ từ 105k gồm các hành trình :  Tp. Hồ Chí Minh - Singapore, Buôn Ma Thuột - Tp. Hồ Chí Minh, Nha Trang - Tp. Hồ Chí Minh,..
Qúy khách đi du lịch, công tác, thăm người thân, du học cần săn vé máy bay thì gọi tới chúng tôi.

Liên hệ : Phòng vé GREENCANAL VIỆT NAM
Tầng 3, Phòng 301 Tòa nhà Văn Hoa, 51 Kim Mã, Ba Đình, Hà Nội
Hoặc Lầu 1, 168 Võ Thị Sáu, Phường 8, Quận 3, HCM
Hotline : 09188 188 42 / 0936 438 836 
Email :* vmb@greencanal.com**
*

----------


## huyhoangbeetour

Thành phố Mèo có rất nhiều điều thú vị chờ bạn đến khám phá. Đặt *vé máy bay đi Kuching*  tại trang web beetours.vn để khám phá ngay thành phố đầy điều bí ẩn này

Hiện nay có rất nhiều hãng hàng không cung cấp *vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Kuching*. Vì thế bạn nên lưu ý trong việc lựa chọn đại lý vé máy bay uy tín để mua vé. Chúng tôi là đại lý vé máy bay của 72 hãng hàng không tại Việt Nam - một trong những công ty cung cấp vé máy bay quốc tế lớn nhất thị trường Việt Nam hiện nay.


Beetours có chức năng tìm kiếm chuyến bay và giá vé thông minh. Hệ thống của chúng tôi tích hợp các tiện ích hiện đại giúp người dùng tra cứu và so sánh ngày bay, giờ bay, giá vé chi tiết từng chặng bay của tất cả các hãng hàng không. Beetours luôn cập nhật bảng báo giá vé máy bay rẻ nhất cũng như giá vé của các chặng bay phổ biến giúp bạn tiết kiệm thời gian tra cứu và tìm kiếm. Quý khách cũng có thể truy cập vào website: *Vé máy bay đi Malaysia* để sử dụng hệ thống tìm kiếm và sắp xếp giá vé chuyên nghiệp của Beetours. Chức năng này giúp bạn có thêm nhiều thông tin tham khảo để có thể lựa chọn cho mình chuyến bay phù hợp với thời gian và túi tiền của mình. Do số lượng vé khuyến mãi có hạn và số chỗ ngồi trên chuyến bay hạn chế nên quý khách càng đặt xa ngày bay càng có cơ hội lựa chọn được chỗ ngồi tốt với giá vé rẻ


Địa chỉ:

Tầng 2 , Tòa nhà Dragon , số 3 Đỗ Hành, Quận Hai bà trưng ,Hà Nội

 Điện thoại : (043) 978 5635

 Fax: 043 978 5636
han@beetours.com

----------

